# Sowing Seeds Of Faith



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2008)

One day a Sidh Yogi went to see Guru Amar Das and said, "O Guru, ever since you have been enthroned, I have longed to see you. Today I am blessed to have my longing fulfilled. I have fasted, I have undergone great hardships, yet still I have not found peace. Iwish to have peace of mind and to know that when I leave my body I will be reborn into your family." The Guru said, "Happiness and peace are not found by fasting and enduring hardships, but by loving God and singing His praises. You shall be reborn into my family; you shall be Mohri's son and my grandson." The Yogi then went to the side of the river Beas and left his body.

In time, a baby was born to the wife of Mohri, the Guru's younger son. The baby was the Sidh Yogi. Without delay, the Guru sent Bhai Ballu to bring him the tiny child. The Guru gently cradled the infant in his lap and named him Anand. He began singing and composed the whole Anand Sahib on the spot. Bhai Ballu climbed to the rooftop and sang the song to the entire village. This Anand Sahib, the Song of Bliss, which is sung in Gurdwara, at weddings and other special occasions, was first created in honor of the Sidh Yogi who became the beloved grandson of Guru Amar Das.


----------



## carolineislands (Apr 8, 2008)

What a beautiful story... just the thought of being cradled in the arms of the Guru -- well it's the very heart of all my desire.



> "Happiness and peace are not found by fasting and enduring hardships, but by loving God and singing His praises.



QFT!!!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2008)

When we blindly adopt a religion, a political system, a literary dogma, we become automatons. We cease to grow.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rehatnama Bhai Nand Lal 


[Prashan-uttar *(Q&A)* Attributed to Nand Lal]

Nand Lal speaks: 

Doha 
'You say that we should behold your presence, O Master. Tell me where we are to find you.' (5) 

the Guru speaks: 

Doha 

'Listen attentively, Nand (Lal). I am manifested in Three ways : the formless or invisible (nirgun), the material or visible (sargun), and the divine Word (gur-shabad). This I shall explain to you. (6) 

Chaupai 

'The first of these transcends all that is material . It is the neti neti of the Vedas, the spirit which dwells in every heart as light permeates the water held in a vessel.' (7) 
'The second is the sacred scripture. This you must accept as part of me , treating its letters as the hairs of my body , This truly is so,' 8 
'Sikhs who wish to see the Guru will do so when they come to the Granth. He who is wise will bathe at dawn and then will walk thrice around (the sacred Granth). (9) 

Dohara 

Come with reverence and sit in my presence. Humbly bow and hear the words of the Guru Granth. 

Chaupai 

Hear the Word with devout affection for the Guru. Hear the Guru's Word of wisdom and read it that others may also hear. 
The person who wishes to converse with me should read the granth and reflect on what it says. (10) 
The person who wishes to hear my words should devoutly hear and reflect on the Granth. Acknowledge the Granth as my visible presence , rejecting the notion that it is other than me. (11) 
The third form is my Sikh, that Sikh who day and night is immersed in the words of sacred scripture (gurabani). The Sikh who loves and trusts the Word of the Guru is an ever-present manifestation of the Guru, (12) 
Such a Sikh is the one who hears the Guru's words of wisdom and reads them so that others may hear. Attentively he reads both Japuji and Jap, visiting places sanctified by the Gurus (guradavaran) and strictly avoiding adulterous liaisons. (13) 
The Gursikh who is faithful in service will find himself cleansed from all sense of self-dependence. He who is scrupulous in performing these obligations is the Sikh in whom I am made manifest. (14) 

Dohara 
Worthy is the Sikh who serves with devotion, expressing his obedience to me in the generous offerings, which he makes. (15) 
Such is the service which I receive from a Gursikh. Hear me , Nand (Lal). 
Giving himself he finds the deliverance which carries him to Paradise (baikunthe) (16) 

Nand Lal speaks : 

You have told me of three forms, Master: the invisible, the visble, and the Guru's Word . The invisible form we cannot see, and the visble is the obedient Sikh. (17) 

Chaupai 
How can we comprehend the infinity of your invisible form? The universe is your form, you whom we call Master , and your presence mystically pervades every heart . (How then can we perceive you ?) 18 

The Guru Speaks : 

You are a devout Sikh , Nand Lal . Hear this divine message which I impart to you. See the Guru as visible presence in his Sikhs and first you must serve me by diligently serving them (19) 
Next you must serve me by singing the divine Word , accepting it as truly a sign . He who accepts the scriture as the (Guru's) Word shall come to an understanding of (his) infinite being . (20) 
And so I conclude this homily , Brother. He who reads or hears it and pays careful heed to it will find himself the object of much admiration, his spirit mystically blended in Mine . 
This message of comfort and joy was delivered on the ninth day of the waxing moon in the month of Maghar, S. 1752 (4 December 1695 CE ) . Let the Guru's praises be eveywhere sung declares Nand Lal . (22)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 10, 2008)

carolineislands said:


> What a beautiful story... just the thought of being cradled in the arms of the Guru -- well it's the very heart of all my desire.
> 
> [/color][/size]
> QFT!!!


 
WEll dear carol....the GURU is there in each and every Gurdwara....SGGS in all Glory....jump into His Divine Lap..be cradeld in His Divine Arms...feel the Divine Warmth of His Love...He is there ALL the Time...Read and Enjoy the Anand..the Japji..the Sukhmani....the 1429 AAngs....behold all His Glory anyime everytime..I DO and its wonderful...beyond words  Jio gunggeh mathayee khayee   ..akin to asking a deaf and dumb MUTE to describe a heavenly SWEETMEAT/delicasy taste and flavour !!!

Modern day Sikhs have this weird tendency to go wishfully dreaming on about "seeing/darshan" of a human DEH GURU !! So many hanker after you when you come back say from Harmandar sahib ( Did you have darshan of Guru Ramdass Ji ??) or from Hemkunt..Did you have darshan of Guru Gobind Singh ji on His Steed ???...HEAVENS... WHAT about SGGS right there in front of them ?? you mean they CANNOT "see/darshan" of GURU JI ?? Then what faith ?? What is SGGS to them ??

In SIKH HISTORY there is no mention of any SIKH saying to GURU ANGAD JI..I wish i could see Guru nanak Ji...I miss seeing the GURU !!!! or saying to Guru Amardass Ji..I wish i could have darshan of GURU ANGAD JI... see HOW UTTERLY STUPID that sounds..the GURU is standing right face to face with US and WE have the nerve to ask..i wish to see the GURU ?? The GURU is SGGS and available 24/7 to cradle US in his LOVING EMBRACE...ENJOY HIM..gleefully and blissfully as I do..
Warmest regards
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 10, 2008)

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਪਾਏ ਨਿਜ ਥਾਉ ॥੧॥ 
 sathigur saev paaeae nij thhaao ||1||
 Serving the True Guru, one finds one's own place within the self. ||1||


Ang 352
:star:
​


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 10, 2008)

ਅਬ ਕਲੂ ਆਇਓ ਰੇ ॥ 
अब कलू आइओ रे ॥ 
Ab kalū ā&shy;i&shy;o rė. 
Now, the Dark Age of Kali Yuga has come. 

ਇਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਬੋਵਹੁ ਬੋਵਹੁ ॥ 
इकु नामु बोवहु बोवहु ॥ 
Ik nām bovhu bovhu. 
Plant the Naam, the Name of the One Lord. 

ਅਨ ਰੂਤਿ ਨਾਹੀ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
अन रूति नाही नाही ॥ 
An rūṯ nāhī nāhī. 
It is not the season to plant other seeds. 

ਮਤੁ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਹੁ ਭੂਲਹੁ ॥ 
मतु भरमि भूलहु भूलहु ॥ 
Maṯ bẖaram bẖūlahu bẖūlahu. 
Do not wander lost in doubt and delusion. 

ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
गुर मिले हरि पाए ॥ 
Gur milė har pā&shy;ė. 
He shall meet with the Guru and find the Lord, 

ਜਿਸੁ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਹੈ ਲੇਖਾ ॥ 
जिसु मसतकि है लेखा ॥ 
Jis masṯak hai lėkẖā. 
who has such destiny written on his forehead. 

ਮਨ ਰੁਤਿ ਨਾਮ ਰੇ ॥ 
मन रुति नाम रे ॥ 
Man ruṯ nām rė. 
O mortal, this is the season of the Naam. 

ਗੁਨ ਕਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ॥੨॥੧੮॥ 
गुन कहे नानक हरि हरे हरि हरे ॥२॥१८॥ 
Gun kahė Nānak har harė har harė. ||2||18|| 
Nanak utters the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, Har. ||2||18||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 11, 2008)

ਮਾਤ ਗਰਭ ਮਹਿ ਤੁਮ ਹੀ ਪਾਲਾ ॥
मात गरभ महि तुम ही पाला ॥
Māṯ garabẖ meh ṯum hī pālā.
In the *womb* of the mother, You cherish and nurture the baby.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 15, 2008)

ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
एका माई जुगति विआई तिनि चेले परवाणु ॥
Ėkā mā&shy;ī jugaṯ vi&shy;ā&shy;ī ṯin cẖėlė parvāṇ.
The One Divine Mother conceived and gave *birth* to the three deities.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 15, 2008)

ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਬੇਧਿਆ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੁੜੀਏ ਜਿਉ ਬਾਲਕ ਲਗਿ ਦੁਧ ਖੀਰੇ ਰਾਮ ॥
हरि सेती मनु बेधिआ मेरी जिंदुड़ीए जिउ बालक लगि दुध खीरे राम ॥
Har sėṯī man bėḏẖi&shy;ā mėrī jinḏuṛī&shy;ė ji&shy;o bālak lag ḏuḏẖ kẖīrė rām.
My mind is attached to the Lord, O my soul, like the *infant*, sucking his mother's milk.
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## pk70 (Apr 15, 2008)

*All jio

If Guru ji is obeyed with sincerity, Guru is seen, merely darshan will not help.
*


----------



## pk70 (Apr 15, 2008)

he GURU is SGGS and available 24/7 to cradle US in his LOVING EMBRACE...ENJOY HIM..gleefully and blissfully as I do..

*I agree Giani Jarnail Singh ji; however, if Guru is not obeyed with high gravity of sincerity, Darshan of Guru is not fruitful*


----------



## simple sikh (Apr 22, 2008)

Very well put pk70. I couldn't agree more. It's funny how what most of us desire is really always right in front of us or around us, everywhere to be seen. This is what I love about sikhi, God is everywhere and anywhere waiting for us to simply embrace him.

I enjoyed reading this post. Thanks to all.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2008)

ਤੂ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਮੈ ਦੂਰਿ  ॥
तू भरपूरि जानिआ मै दूरि ॥
Ŧū bẖarpūr jāni*ā mai ḏūr.
You are present everywhere. I had  thought that You were far away.
*Guru Nanak  Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view  Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

ਬਾਲ ਸਖਾਈ ਭਗਤਨ ਕੋ ਮੀਤ ॥
बाल सखाई भगतन को मीत ॥
Bāl sakẖā&shy;ī bẖagṯan ko mīṯ.
The Lord God is your best friend, your playmate from earliest *childhood*.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਜੋਬਨਿ ਸਾਸੁ ਹੈ ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਇਹੁ ਤਨੁ ਦੇਹ ॥
जब लगु जोबनि सासु है तब लगु इहु तनु देह ॥
Jab lag joban sās hai ṯab lag ih ṯan ḏėh.
As long as there is *youth* and breath, give this body to Him.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 26, 2008)

ਸਜਣ ਮੇਰੇ ਰੰਗੁਲੇ ਜਾਇ ਸੁਤੇ ਜੀਰਾਣਿ ॥
सजण मेरे रंगुले जाइ सुते जीराणि ॥
Sajaṇ mėrė rangulė jā&shy;ė suṯė jārāṇ.
My playful friends have gone to sleep in the graveyard.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਰਸੁ ਖਾਵਹਿ ਖਾਨ ਪਾਨ  ॥
अम्रित रसु खावहि खान पान ॥
Amriṯ ras kẖāveh kẖān pān.
They consume *food and drink*, delicious  and sublime as ambrosial nectar.
*Guru Arjan  Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view  Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

[URL="http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=16&english=t&id=689#l689"]Page 16, Line 15
ਕਮਰਬੰਦੁ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਕਾ ਧਨੁ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ॥੨॥
कमरबंदु संतोख का धनु जोबनु तेरा नामु ॥२॥
Karam*banḏ sanṯokẖ kā ḏẖan joban ṯėrā nām. ||2||
Contentment is my cummerbund, Your Name is my wealth and youth. ||2||
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE][/URL]


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Page 763, Line 13
ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਵਰੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਵਰੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥
बाबा मै वरु देहि मै हरि वरु भावै तिस की बलि राम जीउ ॥
Bābā mai var ḏeh mai har var bẖāvai ṯis kī bal rām jī*o.
O father, give me in *marriage* to the Lord; I am pleased with Him as my Husband. I belong to Him.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------

